# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  دلكه سودانيه

## ام الوشا

دلكه سودانيه جديده ازالة القشره والخلايا الميته
0566306020

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------

